# zenbu vs. subete



## q_006

what's the difference between the two? i've searched the google but haven't an answer.


----------



## wathavy

"Subete hoshii." sounds more from adults.
"Zenbu hoshii." sounds kiddy or childish.
Subete is used at more formal situation than Zenbu is.
Otherwise, not much difference between them.

But, from the pronunciation 'subete' seems more like original Japanese than 'zenbu' which sounds like straight forward reading of Chinese character, which I am not at all sure of.


----------



## Flaminius

I think _zenbu_ is more often used with inanimate nouns whereas _subete_ with animate nouns.  Contrast, for instance, すべての人 with 全部の人.  The latter sounds less acceptable.


----------



## 森人さん

Difference between subete and zenbu? Both terms mean all. TY


----------



## Flaminius

Do you have a specific English sentence with _all_ for us to translate?


----------



## 森人さん

I just wanted to know if there was a key difference in the usage. TY.


----------



## karlalou

I think there's no difference in meaning.
全部 (zenbu) is originally from China. This is the one slightly more plain, and we learn this one first as a child.
全て (subete) is the original Japanese, and the Chinese letter is applied to it later, in the ancient time.
The words originated in China are basically made by foreign sounds to us. So, they sound rigid to us, and are favored for formal writings, though in this particular case, we feel 全部 plainer and easier. I think there should be some occasions one is favored over the other, but I don't think there's much logic or rules for it, and it's hard to tell without actually seeing the one. It should be more to do with customary than the meaning.


----------



## frequency

森人さん said:


> if there was a key difference in the usage.


No, they're roughly interchangeable. But "subete" may sound a bit more serious, depending on the case. You can see "zenbu vs. subete" in Similar Threads below.


----------



## 810senior

森人さん said:


> I just wanted to know if there was a key difference in the usage. TY.


Your question sounds like asking what's the difference between _all _and _every_.
I have no answer but that there's no big difference because both of them almost refer to the same thing. 

Should you want to receive an outright answer, please be more specific and some instances that you consider questionable would be rather helpful for us to give a reply.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I almost completely have the same opinion as #7.
Both mean the same thing, but _subete_ is a little more advanced vocabulary than_ zenbu_.
A 3 or 4-year-old kids would say, "Zenbu!" when they want all toys.
But they couldn't say "subete" until they become about ten years old or more.


----------



## ktdd

This is interesting. I didn't realize すべて is the more advanced vocabulary (it's usually the other way around when it comes to native Japanese vs. Sino-Japanese) though I did learn 全部 first (through the Core 2k/6k Anki decks).
I'm also under the impression that 全部 is often used adverbially and less often occurs before a noun.
妹は平仮名を全部覚えました。
そのグループのメンバーは全部で七人だ。
全てのシステムが停止した。
全ての人に人権がある。


----------



## frequency

ktdd said:


> そのグループのメンバーは*全部で*七人だ。


This is easier to say than subetede.
"Subete" sometimes sounds a bit poetic, but you don't need to be too fussy about that when you use it.


----------

